# multiplexar un display 7seg



## krokelect (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola chavos tengo un proyecto

de varios contadores con un solo display es decir q tengo q tener 3 contadores

pero un solo display y tener una selecion entre cada display

osea
selec-1
cont-1 se muentre en el display
selec-2
cnot-2 se muestre en  el display

etc...


ya tengo en contador el problema es al multiplexar el display

la señal no me genera nungn alto ni bajo solo una variacion de voltaje q no puedo trasladar con el multiplexador

el contador es un 4026B con un 555 como simulador de señales el 4026 debe trabajar con señales de unos sensores para q cuente

y el multiplexor q estoy intentando usar es el 74157 
cabe mencionar q apenas estoy entrando en el mundo delos  multiplexores

cual cren q ste siendo mi error??
o cual multiplexador me recomiendan???

saludos¡¡¡


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola krokelect

Para seleccionar los datos de los contadores deberías utilizar un IC que sea “Selector De Datos” , el que pretendes utilizar es un Flip Flop Tipo D HEXagecimal. Probablemente se pueda hacer con este pero creo es más difícil. 

Ahora, el 4026 te cuenta y decodifica a 7 segmentos; dices que tienes 3, entonces los debes conectar en cascada.

Enseguida el Selector De Datos con 21 entradas, 7 Entradas Para cada 4026 y 7 salidas; a las salida del selector conectar el único Display de 7 segmentos que tienes.

Ese IC Selector no creo que exista de 21 entradas así que lo tienes que diseñar con compuertas lógicas o utilizar un selector llamado “selector de datos 1 de 8”. Pero...tendrás que utilizar 7 de ellos.

También pudiera hacerse con el 74125 u otro que tenga salidas de 3 estados (0, 1, Abierto).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## krokelect (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola Mrcarlos pues el problema es que debe ser indepedientes los datos que me cuente los 4026
 osea que no tienen nada en comun mas que el display y sobre el flip flop tipo D me pondre a estudiar sobre el tema 

pero por ejemplo por que cuando quiero hacer la conmutacion con el decoder al multiplexor se supone que cuando mantengo en L el 74151 que por cierto me equivoque por que no estoy utilizando el 74157 ok es el 74151......la entrada 0 deber ser igual su salida y aqui en este caso no sucede asi no se por que??

y estoy utilizando el 74151 por que tiene 8 entradas y una salida me sobra un entrada pero ese no es problema 

Pero la duda seria como aumento las entradas a un display de 7 seg 

saludos por cierto de que parte de mexico eres???


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola krokelect

Según tu mensaje original estas utilizando como contador el 4026, aunque como te mencioné este es un contador que ya trae el decodificador a 7 segmentos.
Este IC Puede funcionar con los de la serie 74HC y no con los 74LC, así que si tienes el 74HC151 debería funcionar.

Te adjunto un circuito que hice donde se ve cómo los datos del 4026(0) se presentan en el Display por un momento, luego los del 4026(1) y al último los del 4026(2).

Espero aclare tus dudas.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## krokelect (Ene 29, 2010)

pues en teoria deberia funcionar no lo eh probado fisicamente ahora lo pruebo en el protoboard y te cuento como me fue¡

por q*UE* segun lo q*UE* tengo entendido deberia funcionar no??


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola krokelect

Tal vez deberías agregar un Display o unos LED’s para saber qué digito estas viendo en el Display 

saludos.


----------

